# crs and yellow shrimp mating



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

today I saw one of my crs jump out at the back of yellow shrimp and they mate.

heres the vid:


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok, but where is an action?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Because these are 2 different species they will NOT mate! Crystals are Cardina and Yellows are Neocardina....they often jump on one another either to piggyback a ride somewhere, or to annoy the other shrimp so they can get to the food. Mating is not done back to back, but front to front!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I was trying to say that mating looks quite different.

A male will 'attack' a female, then hold it for several second. Female can be anywhere, she might don't know what should happen and doesn't expect this.
Then after everything is done, they will swim in different directions like nothing had happened 
It looks unusual in comparison with their ordinary behavior, believe me


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Because these are 2 different species they will NOT mate! Crystals are Cardina and Yellows are Neocardina....they often jump on one another either to piggyback a ride somewhere, or to annoy the other shrimp so they can get to the food. Mating is not done back to back, but front to front!


Our respective forum member James and I witnessed two mating in one evening. It was just in front of our eyes! No jokes.

I would say that a male presses himself to a side of a females body. At least, that two mates have been done in this way.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

the heck! all my shrimplets gone after 30% waterchange


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> the heck! all my shrimplets gone after 30% waterchange


It's too sad 

Are you sure? They might just hide in plants.
Why did you do so big WC in a shrimp tank?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's too sad
> 
> Are you sure? They might just hide in plants.
> Why did you do so big WC in a shrimp tank?


lots of leftover foods.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I wondered about that myself, because I had been told they needed to be face to face, because I had posted that very same question on another forum and was told otherwise! Sooo that's how my shrimps have been having fun...will have to watch them more closely in future.

However I am still sceptical that 2 different species can actually reproduce, I know Cardina x Cardina and Neos x Neos can even if they are different in type...like in Tiger x Bee etc....but Cardina x Neo???? 

Best to ask the experts on Shrimp Now.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Well I wondered about that myself, because I had been told they needed to be face to face, because I had posted that very same question on another forum and was told otherwise! Sooo that's how my shrimps have been having fun...will have to watch them more closely in future.
> 
> However I am still sceptical that 2 different species can actually reproduce, I know Cardina x Cardina and Neos x Neos can even if they are different in type...like in Tiger x Bee etc....but Cardina x Neo????
> 
> Best to ask the experts on Shrimp Now.


Caridina and neocaridina will be different *genus*. They can't be mixed for sure.

Look at the article freshwater shrimps interbreeding for more info.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

during mating period, males will all swim frantically around the sides of the tank until they discover the female that has been releasing hormones...and then in a quick 2 second routine, that exact female would be fertilized. +1 to above posts, neocaradina can't mate with caradina. What happened to your shrimplets?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

No they do hybridize. here is the proof that cherry and crystal interbreed. Just go down. And also you will find half black and half red crystal shrimp. http://www.guitarfish.org/?s=crayfish


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> during mating period, males will all swim frantically around the sides of the tank until they discover the female that has been releasing hormones...and then in a quick 2 second routine, that exact female would be fertilized. +1 to above posts, neocaradina can't mate with caradina. What happened to your shrimplets?


Just a small correction. 
Females release *pheromones* not hormones. Hormones also can't be released, but they works inside a creatures body.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Just a small correction.
> Females release *pheromones* not hormones. Hormones also can't be released, but they works inside a creatures body.


Igor is right. However, I still doubt that neos and caradinas can cross...maybe we'll see what the baby looks like


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Did you guys saw the site that I gave you? The half black half red crystal so cool. But I think nature will find a way.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> Did you guys saw the site that I gave you? The half black half red crystal so cool. But I think nature will find a way.


I guess you're the first to find out in Toronto whether this cross is successful or not.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> No they do hybridize. here is the proof that cherry and crystal interbreed. Just go down. And also you will find half black and half red crystal shrimp. http://www.guitarfish.org/?s=crayfish


It can be only one 'anomaly'. And I'm very doubt that it will produce same color pattern babies.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

If they produce a batch half red crystal and half yellow. Like on the site. Im gonna be rich.lol I would sell them 100000dollar each.hahaha. And you Igor my firstcostumer


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Nowhere on the site did it say that the photo was showing a hybrid CRSxRCS. The discussion mentioned, included information about various crystal shrimp morphs, so it would be silly to *assume *that the photo was of the mentioned "potential hybrid".


----------

